# Columbia River Gorge



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the Columbia River Gorge deserves a thread of its own. Here's a shot I took today featuring my trusty steed at Chamberlain Lake Safety Rest Area on the Washington side of the Gorge. (On State Hwy 14)

If you happen to need a restroom break while touring The Gorge, I highly recommend this spot.


----------

